

Hey YOU Personalize Your Emails Or Miss Out - chexton
http://blog.getvero.com/email-marketing-personalization-increases-conversions/

======
l33tbro
Your post is an abuse of terms. You've been flagged to mods. From your post
history, seems like you contribute little else to the community than your own
website.

